# [V] Jane\'s AH-64 Longbow und Longbow 2



## DrBakterius (11. Juni 2009)

Hab mal ein bisschen ausgemistet und dabei die beiden o.g. Schätzchen ausgegraben.
Vielleicht interessiert sich ja hier jemand dafür. Beide sind vollständig in OVP.


Der Schuber von Teil 1 hat 2 Risse an der Seite sonst alles OK.
Bilder gibts gerne auf Anfrage, Angebote bitte von euch - ich kann den Wert schlecht einschätzen,  bei so alten Sachen ist das doch sehr subjektiv.



Greetz


----------



## DrBakterius (21. Juni 2009)

up


----------

